# Comment désinstaller Mail?



## BoA (28 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Etant tout nouveau dans le monde de la pomme, j'aimerai quelques conseils.
Voila, ayant de tres gros probleme pour installer httpmail ( MAil bug a chaque fois que je l'installe, il n'affiche que la barre des menus en haut et non la fenetre), j'aimerai desinstaller completement Mail.

J'avais auparavant creer un compte sur mail, j'ai donc desinstaller l'application en la mettant dans la corbeille et lorsque je l'installe avec Pacifist, il m'importe au demarrage lle compte que j'avais creer aupravant.

Mon but est d'avoir donc Mail comme au premier demarrage de mon mac. J'aimerai donc savoir comment faire pour avoir une deisinstallation complete de Mail.

Merci d'avance


Mail ? &#199;a ne serait pas un logiciel "Internet, &#231;a, par hasard ?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

BoA a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde,
> 
> Etant tout nouveau dans le monde de la pomme, j'aimerai quelques conseils.
> Voila, ayant de tres gros probleme pour installer httpmail ( MAil bug a chaque fois que je l'installe, il n'affiche que la barre des menus en haut et non la fenetre), j'aimerai desinstaller completement Mail.
> ...



Il faut aussi supprimer le .plist (fichier de préférences de Mail) qui se trouvent là : 
"Mac HD" --> "Bibliothèque" --> "Préférences" --> "com.apple.mail.plist"

Sache toutefois que supprimer les applications de base de Mac OS X n'est pas très recommandé...  mais vu que tu as déjà commencé...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2006)

Sauvegarde quand m&#234;me tes mails qui sont dans ~/Biblioth&#232;que/Mail


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)

Tu cherches &#224; d&#233;sinstaller Mail... pour le r&#233;installer apr&#232;s? :/ &#199;a n'est pas vraiment clair.

Sache en tout cas que si tu effaces Mail, tu n'auras plus acc&#232;s &#224; l'option du choix de logiciel de messagerie... puisqu'elle se trouve dans Mail.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2006)

Et puis suffit d'effacer Bundle dans la Biblio Mail


----------



## ntx (28 Décembre 2006)

Sur Mac OSX, la plupart du temps quand une application a des comportements anormaux ce n'est pas nécessaire de la réinstaller mais uniquement de nettoyer les préférences. C'est en général très facilement vérifiable si le comportement anormal ne se manifeste que sur un seul compte utilisateur.  
Et si en plus tes problèmes sont dus à httpmail, je m'inquiéterais plutôt de la qualité de ce logiciel et pas de celle de Mail.  
Il faudrait perdre cette habitude Windowsienne de tout réinstaller dès qu'un problème anodin se présente.


----------



## BoA (28 Décembre 2006)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses.....

Le probleme que j'ai ne se trouve pas que sur mail mais plus sur hotmail, j'ai un mal fou a incorporer hotmail dans mail.

Comme je l'ai dis precedemment, j'ai installer httpmail 1.49 mais ca fais bugger mon mail alors que a la premiere installation, cela ne faisai pas bugger mon application.

Ensuite j'ai essayer macfreepops, et j'ai suivi scrupulesement un fil dans lequel bompi donné un tutorial du logiciel mais toujours rien.....

Donc j'ai voulu voir si desisntaller et reinstaller mail serai bénéfique.....


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

salut,
on a &#233;t&#233; beaucoup &#224; suivre tes gal&#232;res avec hotmail
( qui n'est pas du tout copain avec Mail et c'est pas un hasard)

il ne t'est pas du tout necesaire de r&#233;installer Mail

tu sais que dans le fichier  *"lisez moi"*  de httpmail ( &#224; lire donc )
 il y a la proc&#233;dure pour le d&#233;sinstaller proprement?

 je le sais car je l'ai fait , evidement je ne l'ai plus  mais...j'ai retrouv&#233; une vieille version





> dans le fichier lisez-moi de HTTPMail :
> 
> Comment se d&#233;barrasser de ce truc?
> 
> ...



ATTENTION
verifie que sur *TA version* c'est encore comme ca, ca a peut etre chang&#233;
-
et de toutre facon Fais une sauvegarde de ton dossier Mail ( que tu auras dans un coin  , bureau , un dossier fait pour etc ,  &#224; titre de pr&#233;caution )


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

BoA a dit:


> Merci a tous pour vos réponses.....
> 
> Le probleme que j'ai ne se trouve pas que sur mail mais plus sur hotmail, j'ai un mal fou a incorporer hotmail dans mail.
> 
> ...




Hotmail ne peut pas se mettre directement dans Mail. Il faut donc que tu passes par un plugin spéciale, ce que tu as fait. Sache que l'utilisation d'un plugin peut être la cause de problèmes. De plus, Hotmail n'autorise plus l'utilisation de son service gratuit dans un logiciel de courrier (que ce soit Entourage, Outlook, ou Mail donc...). Il faut donc que ton adresse soit encore en "hotmail.com" ou que tu utilises un service payant de MSN.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hotmail ne peut pas se mettre directement dans Mail. Il faut donc que tu passes par un plugin spéciale, ce que tu as fait. Sache que l'utilisation d'un plugin peut être la cause de problèmes. De plus, Hotmail n'autorise plus l'utilisation de son service gratuit dans un logiciel de courrier (que ce soit Entourage, Outlook, ou Mail donc...). Il faut donc que ton adresse soit encore en "hotmail.com" ou que tu utilises un service payant de MSN.


excellente remarque
( je me demande si je devrai pas te bouler  )

BoA
Prévois de passer progressivement à autre chose qu'hotmail
Pourquoi cautionner ce comportement assez lamentable de MSN?

Va ailleurs !
C'est pas les bons services qui manquent !

Et changer d'adresse est parfois TRES utile 
( excellente occasion  pour nettoyer)


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Tu pourrais passer à GMail. Plein d'avantages par rapport à MSN : 
- pas de pubs animés, que des pubs très discrètes sur les côtés  
- plus rapide
- plus de stockage (2,5 Go)
- ça marche impec' dans Mail, je l'utilise, et ça fonctionne super bien, de plus, Gmail t'explique avec un pas à pas comment configurer Mail pour t'en servir comme logiciel de messagerie.  

Voilà, débarasse toi de MSN !

Par contre, on ne peut avoir d'adresse GMail que sur invitation, je peut t'en envoyer une si tu le souhaites !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

et des tonnes d'atouts 
un des principaux ( pour moi ) le filtre anti spam efficace 
quasi  zero spam !

voir l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4107330&postcount=7


----------



## BoA (29 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup.

J'ai deja ne adresse gmail depuis plus d'un an.....c'était juste que je voulai regrouper toutes mes adresses dans mail.
Mais c'est vrai que g aucun probleme avec gmail sur mail, avec une plus grosse capacité.....

Merci de m'avoir poposer a m'inviter en tout cas.


----------



## Cestcelmar (14 Décembre 2020)

ntx a dit:


> Sur Mac OSX, la plupart du temps quand une application a des comportements anormaux ce n'est pas nécessaire de la réinstaller mais uniquement de nettoyer les préférences. C'est en général très facilement vérifiable si le comportement anormal ne se manifeste que sur un seul compte utilisateur.
> Et si en plus tes problèmes sont dus à httpmail, je m'inquiéterais plutôt de la qualité de ce logiciel et pas de celle de Mail.
> Il faudrait perdre cette habitude Windowsienne de tout réinstaller dès qu'un problème anodin se présente.


Je viens de passer sur Big Sur. De fait, Mail ne fonctionne pas dans l'une de mes sessions. J'ai viré une plist de mail sans résultat. Y a-t-il plusieurs fichiers de préférences de mail ? Dans quel dossier de la bibliothèque sont ils cachés ?


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2020)

Cestcelmar a dit:


> Je viens de passer sur Big Sur. De fait, Mail ne fonctionne pas dans l'une de mes sessions. J'ai viré une plist de mail sans résultat. Y a-t-il plusieurs fichiers de préférences de mail ? Dans quel dossier de la bibliothèque sont ils cachés ?


Tu as bien vu l'année de ce message ? Il est de 2006 et pour information, Mail ne peut pas se désinstaller, car il fait partie intégrante des logiciels Apple qui sont installés d'office et par extension des fichiers système. Si tu ne veux pas avoir de graves dysfonctionnements de ta version de macOS, tu ne touches pas à Mail et tu installes un autre logiciel. 

Dans ton cas de figure, une réinstallation par-dessus celle en cours devrait remettre d'aplomb les fichiers corrompus.


----------



## Cestcelmar (14 Décembre 2020)

Oui j'ai bien vu que c'était de 2006 ! Mais mon problème était exactement celui auquel tu faisais allusion : Mail qui fonctionne parfaitement sur 3 de mes 4 sessions, mais qui ne fonctionne pas sur la quatrième. Et je voulais savoir quelles plist il me fallait supprimer pour essayer de résoudre le problème. En fait j'ai beaucoup bricolé, et détruit des paquets de plist, sans succès. Du coup comme j'avais un clone CCC récent, j'ai réimporté tout le profil de la session à partir de ce disque de sécurité, et c'est reparti... Mais j'aimerais bien savoir comment nettoyer les préférences de Mail en cas de problème... Je suis sous Big Sur.  Et je sais qu'il est évidemment hors de question que je supprime Mail ! Je m'en sers depuis des années. Et je me sers de Macs depuis le début des années 80... Amicalement.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2020)

Cestcelmar a dit:


> Mais j'aimerais bien savoir comment nettoyer les préférences de Mail en cas de problème


Il y a aussi les fichiers Envelope Index qu'il est possible de supprimer. Ils sont au nombre de 3, ou plus…


----------



## Cestcelmar (14 Décembre 2020)

Dans quel dossier ces "envelope"sont elles cachées ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2020)

Cestcelmar a dit:


> Dans quel dossier ces "envelope"sont elles cachées ?


Ces 3 fichiers se trouvent dans le dossier Mail / V5 ou V6 ou V7 / MailDate de *TA* bibliothèque.

Ta bibliothèque est masquée par défaut : garde la touche *alt* enfoncée et va dans le menu _Aller_ du Finder.


----------



## Cestcelmar (14 Décembre 2020)

En fait j'avais fini par virer TOUS les fichiers de ce dossier Maildata qui chez moi est en V8, mais ça ne réglait pas le problème.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2020)

Cestcelmar a dit:


> En fait j'avais fini par virer TOUS les fichiers de ce dossier Maildata qui chez moi est en V8, mais ça ne réglait pas le problème.


OK et tu donc résolu ton problème en appliquant ce que tu as décrit post #16 ?


----------



## Cestcelmar (15 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK et tu donc résolu ton problème en appliquant ce que tu as décrit post #16 ?


J'ai résolu autrement... En perdant peut être quelques courriers. Je n'ai pas trouvé les fichiers de préférence qui m'auraient permis de repartir vraiment proprement avec Mail. J'ai du refaire la migration de cette session...

En tout cas merci pour tes réponses et ... à un de ces 4 !


----------

